# PB13-Ultra Grill?



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a PB13-Ultra and was wondering what type of grill you guys all like? I will be going with the rosenut finish.

Thanks.

Bruce.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like the looks of the wire grill but if you have kids the cloth grill hides the driver and reduces the kid damage factor because thay cant see it. I have a cloth cover on my PB13U


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

When I got my PB13-Ultra I was one of the first to have pre-ordered and chose the metal grill. When it came time to ship, the curved metal grill was not ready so they sent the cloth one out as a temporary solution. When the metal grills were finalized and ready to go they sent that out to us at no additional cost. So I was lucky enough to experience both.

In all honesty, the curved Metal grill is just the way to go. It allows for sufficient protection of the subwoofer driver, but allows the beautiful driver to still be seen. But, the only problem is it leaves a space/opening on the top that may not be so good for little children. I was able to use that for a while before my daughter was big enough to notice openings and then I switched back to the cloth grill to keep from prying hands and random toys from being put in between.


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would think the metal grill would provide more protection then the cloth one. Anyway, I think the metal one makes the sub look meaner and more powerful.

Thanks for the replies guys..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

falcon802 said:


> I would think the metal grill would provide more protection then the cloth one. .


Not with younger kids, What they dont see they dont touch. the grill has holes that pens, screwdrivers and such can be stuck through contacting the driver:rolleyesno:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yep, Tony is exactly correct! Plus, as I mentioned the top of the sub (driver) is completely exposed to curious hands with the metal grill.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I ended up with both the metal grill and cloth grill but preferred the metal one in the end...


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Order has been placed. Should be shipping out on Monday. Can't wait. Ended up getting the metal grill, with rosenut finish. 

Thanks again.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

falcon802 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Order has been placed. Should be shipping out on Monday. Can't wait. Ended up getting the metal grill, with rosenut finish.
> 
> Thanks again.


Excellent :T look forward to your thoughts on the PB13, it really is a tremendous sub for the money!


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

So I finally received my pb13-ultra, and I must say, looking at all the pictures on-line does not give you a real sense of the size of this beast. It really dwarfed my pw-2200. Anyhow, can anyone tell me if this normally comes with a manual?

Thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

falcon802 said:


> So I finally received my pb13-ultra, and I must say, looking at all the pictures on-line does not give you a real sense of the size of this beast. It really dwarfed my pw-2200. Anyhow, can anyone tell me if this normally comes with a manual?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, they usually do, well I did with mine.

BTW - you should be able to go on to the SVS website and download a PDF version, saying that I have just had a look and cannot find one to download, I would email them and am sure they will get one to you if you do not have it


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, It was a bit surprising that one did not come with it.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW! You all have a *grill* on the front of yours??? :unbelievable: Are your HTs in the kitchen or out on the patio?

I have a *grille* on the front of mine. :neener:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Enjoy your new sub! It's a fantastic sub and very few production subs can beat it!


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. SVS sent me the manual in a PDF file. The pb-u sounded outstanding for music. friday night I will be trying it out on a movie... I will post some pics of the sub and my other equipment... 

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats on the PB13 Ultra. I went with the metal grille as well. I just like the look of the metal grille more.

BTW, I don't have to worry about my 2 yr old twin boys sticking anything through the top of the grille until they're about 4 feet tall...










I look forward to reading your impressions of your Ultra.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

WOW !! That is an impressive line up of PB13's counsil, some serious bass :yikes:


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow Counsil, do your street lights dim when you play your system? Better yet, does your system register on the Richter Scale? Truly impressive.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Counsil, that's awesome! I love the look of the Ultra drivers, too. I cannot wait for the elusive Sealed Ultra 16, though.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys.



Jon Liu said:


> I cannot wait for the elusive Sealed Ultra 16, though.


Me too. SVS has been extremely tight-lipped. :rant:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'm eager to see them, but I am not necessarily in a rush to get one since I am very satisfied with my bass needs as of right now. 

Counsil, are you possibly trading up to the Sealed 16's when those come out???


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Counsil, are you possibly trading up to the Sealed 16's when those come out???


Would I like to, yes. Would it ever happen, no.

My wife is very understanding, but not even I could convince myself to do it... let alone sell her on it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

counsil said:


> Would I like to, yes. Would it ever happen, no.
> 
> My wife is very understanding, but not even I could convince myself to do it... let alone sell her on it.


Even though you could replace 4 13U's with two 16Us I dont really think you would need to given you have 4 13Us and are probably never even getting close to driving them hard.:hsd:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think I need a bigger house :whistling:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Seriously, John, same here...


----------



## falcon802 (Dec 21, 2009)

pb13-ultra and equipment photos.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

WOW ! Looks really stunning falcon and great set up :T


----------

